# feine linien



## megajesus (26. März 2003)

also ertsma vor weg ich habe gescuht bin aber ausden ergebnissen nich schlau geworden da sie alle nur photoshopbegriffe in englisch benutzen
ich will so feine linien wie bei

http://www.shock.gaming. de.vu



aber bei mir kommt das als ergebniss raus

http://people.freenet.de/oploop/test.jpg 

und

http://people.freenet.de/oploop/test3.jpg 

ich benutze photoshop verson 7 

bei den linien sieht es so aus als ob ein filter wie weichzeichen aktiviert wäre
BITTE helft mir und erkläürungen bidde nur deutsche begriffe da ich die englichen nicht verstehe.


icq: 104107620

bidde helft mir das problem zu lösen


ps: ich habe photoshop auch shcon neuinstalliert


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (26. März 2003)

Such doch mal nach "deutsch englisch". Dann kommen ein paar Beiträge, in denen stehen Links zu Seiten bei denen es Übersetzungen von PS gibt.

Ich als Photoshop-Nixwisser, denke du müsstest einfach mal eine dünnere Werkzeugspitze nehmen. Oder machst du es irgendwie mit Pfaden oder so?


----------



## Christoph (26. März 2003)

Zeichne den Strich px für px genau, ohne die ecken abzurunden..... Dann KONTUR=> FERTIG!


----------



## The real Gangster (27. März 2003)

ich bin zwar noch nicht so richtig geeignet tipps zu geben  , aber ich mach es trotzdem...

also meiner meinung nach musst du den "Linienzeichner" nehmen, eine Farbe einstellen und bei "Staerke" 1px einstellen. dann solltest du auch duenne linie erhalten 
du kannst zusaetzlich STRG gedrueckt lassen, dann werden die linien gerade (diesen trick hab ich vor kurzem verhausgefunden ^^)


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (27. März 2003)

Bleistift auswählen, Shift drücken, Spaß haben.


----------



## Tim C. (27. März 2003)

Oder wenn du die Linien mit dem Pfadtool vorzeichnest und dann Kontur füllen machst, auch immer daran denken als Werkzeugspitze den Bleistift und nicht den Pinsel zu benutzen.


----------



## megajesus (31. März 2003)

thx aber war ales nichts bei meinem polylasso war weiceh konturen auf 1px deshalb waren die linen so verschwommen 


aber danke


----------

